# Need help identifying Trek MB - pic included



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone please help me identify the Trek year/specs of this particular bike? All I know it that it is a 24", but I have no idea about components, etc. Any help would be appreciated!!! I know it's a Mountain Track 220.

Thanks


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, since no one has responded...I did a google search and it does appear to be a 220. The color appears to be a teal or similar which was a popular color in the 90's. Do you know what year the bike is?


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Dave - I'm not sure of the year, although I agree it is probable a 90's - perhaps 98 or 99. Maybe this needs an email to Trek directly to have them look up in their archive...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

It's a 1996 Mountain Track 220. The color is called "Dry Ice Emerald".


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you!!!!

What do you think a fair price to pay for this bike would be - it looks in pretty good shape, and it will be short commute bike.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It's a 1996 Mountain Track 220. The color is called "Dry Ice Emerald".


Internet archive, http://www.archive.org/index.php, had this Trek catalog info from 1996. It list the color as Dry Ice Emerald with purple decals, http://web.archive.org/web/19961119013825/www.trekbikes.com/MountainTrack220.html


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Well, to me, $50 would seem really low, and anything over $100 or $125 would seem high.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

From the e-bay completed listings, $56-133 was the range. Remember that $50 or so had to be added on top of those numbers for shipping. The $133 bike certainly was newer. I think $75 is a fair target price.

Print out and take the e-bay results. You can show the seller that a coulple have sold at $56 and 66 while a newer one sold for $133. Something is only worth what someone will pay for it. E-Bay provides good evidence of what people actually have paid.


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

This guy is asking about $65 for it, however the chain is rusted up and so are some of the other components. What would a new chain for this bike run?

Thanks for providing me with estimates and the link to the old Trek page. This has helped quite a bit!


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

One more question - although I know this is a boy's 24" bike, do you think an adult can ride it comfortably? It's for someone that has some limited range in their leg (but they can pedal fine)...just need something shorter where they can fit on the bike without having to swing over the top tube.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

CarbonFrk said:


> This guy is asking about $65 for it, however the chain is rusted up and so are some of the other components. What would a new chain for this bike run?


It's the "so are some of the other components" part that would concern me. A new chain might only be around $10. Maybe another $10 for installation. If you need a new freewheel (the rear cluster of gears), that might add another $30 total or so. But if other parts are rusted, the cost of repairs could very easily snowball.

If, for example, the cables are rusted inside of the housing, you'll need all new cables and housing, which essentially necessitates a full tune up. Figure $50-80 total.

As for your question about an adult fitting it, I can say that in over ten years of selling and fitting bikes 40-60 hours a week for about 50-51 weeks every year, I would bet a very large sum of money that the bike would NOT fit an adult. At ALL. 

It's not height that will make the bike a horrible, horrible fit. It's the top tube length. The distance from the saddle to the handlebar. Also, the handlebar will be very low relative to the saddle. In other words, the person will be very very scrunched up on the bike. His/her knees will bash against the handlebar with every pedal stroke, and turning will be very awkward. Just don't do it!

If the challenge is swinging his/her legs over the frame, look for a hybrid or beach cruiser with a very low "step-through" height. Some Electra Townies are good. Trek hybrids are, too. Look at the Trek 7000 in a "lady's low" frame.

I can't stress strongly enough how important it is to avoid a kid's bike. Everything about it will be wrong from a comfort, stability, and ergonomic standpoint. And these things aren't things that only professional or seasoned riders would notice, either. You don't have to be fast or experienced to sense pain and discomfort!

Best of luck, and keep us posted!


----------

